# Hows this for a Spawn!



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Check my video out! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL6A0xkEeQA


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow :shock: Any idea how many there are?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

not yet but im guessing 100+


----------



## EmmaBlake (May 10, 2013)

they are so beautiful!! ^_^


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

wOW!!!!!!! That's is fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Adorable and amazing video quality as well! Darn, wish my camera could do that lol


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Adorable and amazing video quality as well! Darn, wish my camera could do that lol


i took it with my iphone5 only nothing fancy lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Setsuna said:


> i took it with my iphone5 only nothing fancy lol.


.....I am speechless....

Well now I'm really sad both my phone and my camera can't do nearly that well!


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

for all my spawn's i make it as simple as i can so water wont be dirty and less algae build up

5 gallon tank 35% filled
Heater set at 80 F
1 Live plant no Moss or anything like that
1 almond leaf

my survival rate was very high i only saw 5 death so far and they are already big enough to survive already

the less things you put in your tank means the less crap you got to take out and less cleaning to do


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Setsuna said:


> for all my spawn's i make it as simple as i can so water wont be dirty and less algae build up
> 
> 5 gallon tank 35% filled
> Heater set at 80 F
> ...


Do you use a filter or just suck the gunk off the bottom with a turkey baster?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

LizbethDawn said:


> Do you use a filter or just suck the gunk off the bottom with a turkey baster?


i just suck the dirty stuff from the bottom when it builds up. what i do is get a air line and suck the bottom till theres no more


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

They are gorgeous, my friend! You did wonderful. 100!!!! i can't wait to watch how well they grow, too!


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

you'll love it even more if you have a batch of wilds for yourself! (^^) very soon!!


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

you've got paypal


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

wish4coner said:


> you've got paypal


Thank you ^^


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

EEK! I'm in love! They are so cute.


----------



## Wynn (May 30, 2013)

EPIC, did you video more of there growth?


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Setsuna. You are in Sacramento CA? Do you sell your fish on CL? Because I found someone on CL selling some nice plakats. Do you know him or her?


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

snowflake311 said:


> Setsuna. You are in Sacramento CA? Do you sell your fish on CL? Because I found someone on CL selling some nice plakats. Do you know him or her?


Im from Sacrmento, CA. i know 2 people that sells Plakts on CL. Tom sells Fighter plakats and my cousin sells Show Bettas HMPK, HM, ect.... some times i sell my wilds there too


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Wynn said:


> EPIC, did you video more of there growth?


Yes, Here it is 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YengaBdrh8k


----------



## Wynn (May 30, 2013)

Setsuna said:


> Yes, Here it is
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YengaBdrh8k


 Sweet, they look cool.
Can they hurt eachother with there tail slaps?
If they constantly stay near eachother would they not be as agressive, or would the time for them to fight eventually come?


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I can't believe how cute they are! They're so small still! I love them!


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Wynn said:


> Sweet, they look cool.
> Can they hurt eachother with there tail slaps?
> If they constantly stay near eachother would they not be as agressive, or would the time for them to fight eventually come?


Wild bettas are less aggressive. you will see them flare and have mini battles but nothing harmful. i like it when they have mini fights lol its fun to watch after 1 min or so one runs away no fins lost or anything


----------

